# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Топ 10 самых бесполезных подарков к 8 марта

## BiZ111

*1. Цветы*

Почти во всех опросах, проводимых когда-либо, цветы занимают почетное первое место среди бесполезных подарков. С одной стороны, всегда приятно получить красивый и стильный букет, но, с другой, – когда их дарят почти все знакомые мужчины – это уже перебор.

Особенно, это касается роз и «весенней» ветки мимозы, купленной у ближайшего метро. Если уж и дарите – так хотя бы немного оригинальнее, например, сейчас стало очень модно дарить цветы в горшках.

*2. Конфеты*

Конечно, девушки очень любят сладкое. После плитки шоколада в организме вырабатывается гормон счастья, улучшается настроение и пропадает депрессия, но даже депрессия не беспокоит так часто, сколько девушкам дарят различных сладостей.

Почти каждой из года в год дарят коробки конфет: одно дело, получить такой подарок от клиентов или коллег по работе – это приятно, но не от любимого же мужчины. Тем более что в начале весны все девушки думают о лете, мечтают похудеть к пляжному сезону – а мужчины сладким только искушают.

*3. Кулинарная книга, книга о здоровом питании*

Такой подарок, конечно, вещь практичная, но с определенным намеком и подтекстом получается. Однако у девушки сразу возникают мысли: либо я не умею готовить, либо мне надо худеть. Поверьте, ни одна из подобных мыслей не вызывает положительных эмоций. Поэтому смело вычеркиваем такой подарок из списка возможных.

*4. Набор кухонной утвари, включая сковороду и прихватку*

Любимый и заботливый муж, выбирая такой подарок жене, и подумать не мог, что она может обидеться. Но подобные «полезные» в хозяйстве вещицы женщины и сами в состоянии приобрести, когда старые испортятся.

Ощущение у женщины такое, что ей постоянно пытаются напомнить, что «место женщины на кухне возле плиты». А в собственный праздник совсем не хочется даже мимолетом пускать такие мысли к себе в голову.

*5. Глиняные/деревянные и др. статуэтки, вазы, свечки*

Этот пункт заслуживает особого внимания, ведь квартира не резиновая, полки, стеллажи и столы тем более. Все эти глиняные статуэтки вечно пылятся на полках и занимают место. Вот если бы что-нибудь нужное в хозяйстве... Да хоть штопор! И тот лучше всяких хрустальных лебедей и фарфоровых котят... Что может быть хуже ненужных подарков? Только гора ненужных подарков.

*6. Духи, туалетная вода, косметика… горы косметики…*

Косметические подарки можно дарить лишь в том случае, если точно знаешь вкус женщины, которой он будет предназначаться: какие духи любит, какой косметикой пользуется и т.д. Если таких познаний нет – не стоит экспериментировать.

Даже самый лучший консультант в парфюмерном магазине вряд ли сможет помочь. Лучшее, что стоит ожидать от такого сюрприза – натянутую улыбку и слова благодарности. А дальше подарок, скорее всего, «передарится» какой-нибудь подруге или младшей сестре.

*7. Мягкие игрушки*

Тут комментарии излишни. Почти каждой хоть раз приходилось восклицать примерно следующее. «Дорог не подарок...». Но в том-то и дело, можно подарить совсем недорогую вещичку, но она действительно пригодится получателю.

Крайне обидно, когда намеренно дарят мягкую игрушку, да еще бывшую в употреблении, да еще уже дважды передаренную, да еще зная о том, как ОНА ненавидит мягкие игрушки.

*8. Рамка для фотографий*

По мнению многих женщин (да и не только) такой подарок не только бесполезен, но и оскорбителен. Если человек подарил такое…, значит, ему все равно, что дарить. Значит, очередной «пылесборник» отправится прямиком в мусорное ведро или будет передарен человеку, который сам дарит подобные подарки (но не тому же самому, разумеется, хотя порой возникает страх, как бы не забыть и не передарить подарок его изначальному обладателю).

*9. Кружки*

И почему только мужчины думают, что именно такой кружки девушке и не хватало в этой жизни? Вообще, девушки предпочитают чтобы наборы посуды подходили по стилю к скатерти, обстановке на кухне.

С тем, что любимый постоянно дарит совершенно неподходящие кружки можно смириться, но как быть с целой полкой в стеллаже, посвященной таким вот «неподходящим» предметам кухонной утвари?

*10. Слишком оригинальный подарок*

Конечно, приятно, если мужчина неординарен и выбирает оригинальные подарки. Но и в этом случае, надо не переусердствовать. Например, если подарить девушке на 8 марта набор для полировки мебели и зубную щетку… Конечно, бесполезным этот подарок не назовешь: средства для полировки всегда необходимы, а зубная щетка – незаменимое средство личной гигиены… Но в такой весенний день хочется получить что-то «женское», на что, возможно сама женщина просто пожалела бы денег.

Хочется обратиться к мужчинам: пожалуйста, не жалейте время на выбор подарка. Дарите подарки от души. А вам, женщины, желаем терпения, и пусть каждый день в вашей жизни станет праздником!

----------


## Irina

А на счёт п.6 есть хороший выход - в хороших магазинах косметики можно приобрести подарочный сертификат. А уж женщина потом выберет сама то, что захочет.

----------


## BiZ111

*Что ей подарить на 8 марта? Подсказки к празднику*
*(спосок, составлен на основе НЕ муженавистных неординарных разведёнок в возрасте, чей список выше)*


*Цветы*
- это должен быть обязательный, но не единственный подарок. Все разговоры о том, что цветы нужно дарить не только 8 Марта, все еще актуальны. И все же 8 Марта Она будет ожидать особенно шикарный или оригинальный букет. Оправдайте ее ожидания! Можно дарить:

— оригинальный или роскошный букет

— одиночный цветок, который уже сам по себе событие, например, ветка орхидей

— цветок в горшке, очень Ее порадует, если она увлечена цветоводством и все подоконники, столы и полки в ее доме уставлены горшечными растениями. В качестве оригинального подарка хорошо подойдет огромная пальма или окрепшее банановое дерево. Баобаб можно дарить лишь при благоприятных жилищных условиях 

— панно или букет из сухих (искусственных) цветов тоже подойдет. Особенно если у нее аллергия на цветочную пыльцу, она с детства ненавидит цветоводство или горько плачет над увядшей розой, расценивая увядание цветка как смерть всего живого.

*Украшения*
— это второй по популярности и очень желанный подарок. Украшения могут быть как ювелирными с брилликами и вставками белого золота, так и в виде красивой качественной бижутерии. Подарком может стать:

— кольцо или перстень. Если Вы не женаты, это может рассматриваться как предложение руки и сердца, так что подумайте, готовы ли Вы ко всем вытекающим из такого подарка последствиям. Если Вы состоите в счастливом браке, то этот подарок только подчеркнет красоту пальцев Вашей благоверной и будет оценен Ею по достоинству

— браслет на руку, несомненно, привлечет множество взглядов к красивой кисти Вашей возлюбленной. А браслет на ногу будет пикантно смотреться на Ее ножке, как на пляже, так и на шелковых простынях Вашей постели

— цепочка на шею хороша сама по себе и будет постоянно напоминать о Вас, особенно если Она имеет привычку в задумчивости тер***ть эту самую цепочку

— маленький кулончик (ее знак зодиака, фигурки животных, сердечки и т. д.) может выступать как отдельный подарок и как дополнение к цепочке

— фенечки обожают любительницы «этнического» стиля и просто женщины любящие украшать себя. Желательно, чтобы это была ни одна одинокая «феня», а множество ярких разнообразных фенечек.

Украшения украшениями, но ничто так не украсит Женщину как красивые ухоженные волосы, руки, кожа и тело. В связи с этим смело дарите Ей:

— зажим для волос или кучу маленьких заколочек для современной замысловатой прически

— гребень, щетки для волос из натуральных материалов

— фен с кучей всевозможных насадок

— маникюрный набор, лаки для ногтей радикальных цветов

— духи или туалетную воду

— средства для снятия макияжа (молочко+тоник)

*Укрась Её жилище*
Женщины любят украшать не только себя, но и свой дом, свою обитель. Поэтому очень кстати подарить:

— мягкую игрушку — очень маленькую или очень большую, которую можно поставить на полочку или посадить в угол комнаты, а также плоскую, плюшевую, которую можно повесить на стену

— настольную лампу, бра, ночник для создания интимной или уютной обстановки

— подсвечник и свечи (гелевые, ароматические, фигурные и т. д.) для создания еще более интимной обстановки)

— маленькие фигурки — статуэтки, гномики, мумми-тролли, кошечки,

собачки, дракончики — всем этим мелочам почему-то всегда находится место, и выставляются они с особой тщательностью и трепетом всей большой женской души

— китайские колокольчики. Они выступят гарантом того, что Вы — сильный и надежный, готовы оберегать Ее — хрупкую и беззащитную от грубых посягательств Злых духов. Большинство женщин очень суеверны и подвержены верить во всякие мистические штучки, вот и станьте для Нее Добрым Волшебником или на худой конец готовым бороться с врагами Хоббитом

— напольная или настольная ваза. Только не забудьте, что наполнять эти вазы содержимым (цветами и букетами), отныне станет Вашей непосредственной обязанностью

— часы настенные бывают недорогие и очень оригинальные, а бывают очень дорогие и еще более оригинальные. Здесь все только дело вкуса и финансов.

*Одежда и аксессуары*
— на хорошем счету у женщин не только во время праздников. Но если Вы знаете или догадываетесь, что она уже давно присмотрела себе стильную шмоточку — покупайте именно ее и Вы не прогадаете. А если Вы хотите сделать сюрприз, попробуйте что-нибудь из этого:

*Одежда и обувь*
— кепка — очень модная и стильная в этом сезоне вещица

— мужская кепка, рубашка, свитер — весьма пикантно и девушкам нравится

— кроссовки, туфли, домашние тапочки

— пижама, белье (трусики, маечки, чулочки) — если уровень Ваших отношений это допускает

*Аксессуары*
— шарф, рукавички, перчатки, зонт

— нашейный платочек маленький или большой шелковый

— сумочка, косметичка, кошелек (только не пустой — положи пару-тройку «зеленых» бумажек, чтобы и у Нее наконец-то деньги водились)

— поясок или ремешок — модный аксессуар, к тому же подчеркнет осиную талию Вашей любимой.

Мечты — вот, что согревает душу любой Женщины. А мечты о предстоящем летнем отпуске — особенно хороши! И Ваш подарок, намекающий на возможный совместный отпуск, в это время (еще ранней весной) — очень оригинален и необычен.

*С намеком на общий отпуск*
— веер, шляпа от солнца, сумка пляжная, средства для и против загара, пляжные тапочки

— солнечные очки (если выбирать вместе)

— полотенце для пляжа

— майка-топ, купальник

*И просто милые вещицы*
— зеркальце на ножке

— кусочек горного хрусталя

— шкатулочка, можно музыкальная

— специальный кошелек для ключей, брелок

— календарь, можно с ее или своей или совместной фотографией

— кружка, может быть оригинальной формы или с прикольной надписью

— футболка с надписью или фотографией

— татуировка (аппликация).

Подарки в этом День мужчины готовят не только своим женам или возлюбленным. Если среди Ваших друзей или коллег по работе есть приятные и симпатичные Вам женщины — не обделите их своим вниманием. Они тоже заслуживают подарка на этот праздник, и не важно будет ли это сувенир символом дружбы или сдержанным деловым знаком внимания — главное, чтобы это было искренне!

*Бизнес-леди*
оценит записную книжку, ежедневник в красивом переплете, авторучку, стильную рамку для фотографий, картину, старинную открытку

*Спортсменке, комсомолке и просто красавице*
— рюкзачок (ранец) — для хорошей осанки

— нечто спортивное — гантели (очень легкие), аксессуары для роликов, ракетки и воланы для бадминтона, ласты, маска, купальная

шапочка, очки для плавания

— абонемент в тренажерный зал, бассейн или фитнес-центр

— абонемент в солярий

*Девушке, живущей в Сети*
— если у нее есть компьютер, можно подарить обучающие программы, языковые,

— мышку к компьютеру, коврик, «норку» для мышки

— фотографии, обработанные на компьютере, монтаж, коллаж, наушники

*Будущей рок-звезде*
— гитара, самоучитель игры на гитаре, нейлоновые струны, медиатор,

— чехол для гитары

*Светской львице*
— билет (театр, концерт, кино, дискотека), совместный поход

*Сладкоежке*
— шоколад (лучше — пористый)

— конфеты «Рафаэлло»

*Сентиментальной, романтичной натуре*
— любимый видеофильм, аудиозапись, СD

— книга художественная или с репродукциями, томик стихов (девушкам нравятся миниатюрные издания — это недорого и очень изящно)

*Старшей сестре братьев наших меньших*
— если у нее есть собака, то вещица для собачки будет очень хорошим подарком (специальная собачья косточка, мячик, резиновое кольцо, поводок-рулетка)

— большинству девушек очень нравятся лошади, поэтому хорошая фотография или календарь на эту тему понравятся ей обязательно

*Общие подарки для всех*
мобильный телефон, пейджер, фотоаппарат.

----------


## Asteriks

Я была бы рада, если бы мне на 8 марта подарили новый сетевой фильтр. И ещё флэшку на неимоверное количество гигов, ещё... сумочку дамскую, только я сама выберу. Ещё мне нужна косметичка красивая. Так-с...Хочу ещё большущую коробку конфет, чтобы есть, есть - и конца им не видно. Также буду рада новому изящному степлеру. Что ещё? Пока всё. Может ещё карандан хороший. Мелочь, а мне приятно будет им писать. И чтобы кто-нибудь исправил мой неисправный дисковод.

----------


## Irina

А я хочу сюрприз

----------


## vova230

> Я была бы рада, если бы мне на 8 марта подарили новый сетевой фильтр. И ещё флэшку на неимоверное количество гигов, ещё... сумочку дамскую, только я сама выберу. Ещё мне нужна косметичка красивая. Так-с...Хочу ещё большущую коробку конфет, чтобы есть, есть - и конца им не видно. Также буду рада новому изящному степлеру. Что ещё? Пока всё. Может ещё карандан хороший. Мелочь, а мне приятно будет им писать. И чтобы кто-нибудь исправил мой неисправный дисковод.


Скромненько так и со вкусом

----------


## SDS

Большая Советская Энциклопедия.

----------


## Irina

> Большая Советская Энциклопедия.


Если она качественно выполнена, то это очень неплохой подарок.

----------


## Asteriks

Что-то вспомнила сегодня про подарок, который бы я хотела. Чтобы кто-нибудь оформление моему блогу профессионально сделал.

----------

